# Worried about 8mo going out during winter



## Nemski (Jan 8, 2021)

Hello like the title says I’m worried that my puppy is not meant to be out during winter. But I read of other people and their shepherds going out during winter with no problems. Even without the snow my puppies paw pads get scraped and cracked and sometimes crusty. I try making him wear boots but he does not like them. Will his paws stop getting hurt when he’s older? Or should he just stay indoors for winter his whole life.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

You've gotta stop babying him. The more he's outside, the more his pads will toughen up. They're rugged dogs. To me...GSDs are winter dogs. Mine love the cold and the snow. If you're really worried about his paws and paw pads, then get him used to the shoes.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Are you serious? 
You have a German dog!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

ETA not my dog, not my video.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm not sure why your dog's pad would get scraped and cracked but I'd look into that first. Is he not out that much in other weather hiking etc to toughen up those pads?

My current pup was active outside regularly from 12 weeks on in the snow/cold and both are currently active with me outside in the snow 4-5X a day. Forget those dog shoes, you just don't need them if you're not mushing dogs but keep salt off their pads.


----------



## LilaRR (Jan 8, 2021)

Buy Flux to be more powerful! Buy flux to be faster! Buy flux to be undefeated! That's how it works! This is the secret of the game! When buy flux you are able to do whatever you want, buy flux is so important. Remember about it in the next game and remember to buy flux


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

You can get some musher's secret if you feel your dog's pads might need a bit of 'help' until they toughen up.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

My German shepherd is not a summer dog. He hates the heat and can’t be out in it for too long. He finds shade and plops himself down in the summer. Winter? He comes alive. He LOVES the snow and the cold weather. It’s a struggle to get him inside in the winter. His stamina is better in the winter than in summer. You don’t need to worry about a shepherd in the winter.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

My GSD loves the snow. She has never worn booties and has never needed them. We live in Montana...plenty of snow!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

my boys loved it when it snowed, not so much rain! 2 would stall a min at the rain, go on out and do their business, my other boy would finally go out when he couldn't stand it any more I think, or I just put him on out!


----------



## Nemski (Jan 8, 2021)

This is what I thought. But when I saw how hurt he was when he came back inside bleeding and didn’t want to put pressure on his front legs I freaked and I blamed it on the cold weather. He was totally fine during summer. The more I saw his pads peeling that’s when I didn’t want to take him out anymore but I’ll take him out and see how he acts this time around. He’s my first German so I just needed to really make sure


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

SUNFLOWER, I am so jealous, we haven't had any snow this year, which is not the norm. It's been MUD season, all winter


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Nemski said:


> This is what I thought. But when I saw how hurt he was when he came back inside bleeding and didn’t want to put pressure on his front legs I freaked and I blamed it on the cold weather. He was totally fine during summer. The more I saw his pads peeling that’s when I didn’t want to take him out anymore but I’ll take him out and see how he acts this time around. He’s my first German so I just needed to really make sure


You take him for walks, right? What surfaces is he walking on? If he's only ever on grass, that would explain why his paw pads are sensitive.


----------



## KarmaPuppy (Nov 22, 2019)

Sunflowers said:


>


your dog's reaction to snow is the same as my karma's.. She loves it.. The other day she was outside for a good solid 30 minutes.. refused to come in... she was laying in a pile of snow chomping on a stick. i called her name and she looked at me all annoyed. Bubba the english bully about knocked me over wanting to come in. He hates the cold, especially since his keel has a tendency to drag through any snow deeper than 5" lol


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would address why your dog has sore feet. That's really not normal. Are you on salted sidewalks? that's the only thing I can think of that would harm his feet. Get the musher's secret and keep him off salted surfaces if that's the issues.


----------



## Nemski (Jan 8, 2021)

Yes actually I only ever did have him on grass. Then it started to snow and the snow was really deep so thats when I switched it up to pavement walking and that’s when he got injured. He isn’t limping or anything anymore so I’ll do what everyone is saying and just take him out more to toughen up his paws. No grass just pavement. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nemski said:


> Yes actually I only ever did have him on grass. Then it started to snow and the snow was really deep so thats when I switched it up to pavement walking and that’s when he got injured. He isn’t limping or anything anymore so I’ll do what everyone is saying and just take him out more to toughen up his paws. No grass just pavement. Thanks everyone!



yeah so you probably have salted pavement and it's a more abrasive surface. Get the mushers secret to help protect his feet. he'll be fine. Let him play in the snow.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I'll add my agreement with the Musher's secret. There are other brands as well, if you can't find Musher's. My big-boy was a winter pup and he loved sliding on ice! Go figure! He actually opened the front door once and barked for me to come outside and join him in the snow (thank God he barked. I didn't know he figured out how to open the front door). 
Even with the paw protection I still tried my best to avoid salted roads and made sure to try and clean ice-balls from his feet and back of his legs when we came in. Long haired shepherd = icy caked legs.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Wait a month or two until he starts to shed, then you'll know how much hair he really has. Tip: get a brush. 

Take him out,especially







if you get snow


----------



## Shefali (Aug 12, 2020)

I would be much more worried about summer heat than the winter! Dogs are meant to run outdoors over grass, dirt, rocks, etc. Your dog's pads will toughen up. However, in the summer, walking on asphalt can burn dog's paws. 

I don't worry about walking my dog in the rain or snow, but in the middle of a Texas summer, I don't walk my dog on the street during middle of the day.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Nemski said:


> This is what I thought. But when I saw how hurt he was when he came back inside bleeding and didn’t want to put pressure on his front legs I freaked and I blamed it on the cold weather. He was totally fine during summer. The more I saw his pads peeling that’s when I didn’t want to take him out anymore but I’ll take him out and see how he acts this time around. He’s my first German so I just needed to really make sure


Are you in an area that puts down salt or other de-icer where you walk, or are you using it on your property? If so, some Musher's Secret or comparable product applied before walking helps until your pups pads toughen up. Also, wiping off with a wet towel after walks to remove de-icing products is a good idea. My boy is a rescue, came from Egypt in May of 2019 and certainly had no concept of or exposure to snow. The first day it snowed that winter he went bananas, loved it, zoomies all over the yard. As an adult dog his pads were tough but he was never bothered by cold or snow right from the beginning.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Here’s the kind of snow my 20 month old boy was doing today. If you can’t tell, the snow is up to his shoulders when we weren’t on the packed trail. They’re great snow dogs that can keep up with a lot.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Shefali said:


> I would be much more worried about summer heat than the winter! Dogs are meant to run outdoors over grass, dirt, rocks, etc. Your dog's pads will toughen up. However, in the summer, walking on asphalt can burn dog's paws.
> 
> I don't worry about walking my dog in the rain or snow, but in the middle of a Texas summer, I don't walk my dog on the street during middle of the day.


You bring up a good point about the heat. In the summer the hot streets can be brutal. Also consider the humidity. Even at 69 degrees F or 20C, if it is muggy our dogs need to take it easy.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

My GSD loves the snow and cold. He's never had issues with his paws. I would get your dog checked out by a Vet. Dry and bleeding pads are not normal and could be a symptom of something else going on. If you live in an area that salts the roads and sidewalks that can also be very hard on a dog's pad. Boots may be your best option or else a paw balm to protect from the salt and then wash your dogs's feet off when you get home to remove the salt.


----------



## Shefali (Aug 12, 2020)

car2ner said:


> You bring up a good point about the heat. In the summer the hot streets can be brutal. Also consider the humidity. Even at 69 degrees F or 20C, if it is muggy our dogs need to take it easy.


that is a good point too, about muggy weather. dry, cold weather is actually sorta ideal....


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

Musher's secret or some equivalent. No booties for either of my dogs, but I do put lotion on the paws at night. Neither lick the lotion off, and it helps with the cracks. I also clean their paws when we enter the house. 

Just an FYI, Juno cut one of her pads some ice. First time in two winters. Titus my ACD/beagle has never cut his paws on ice in four winters.









Burt's Bees for Dogs All-Natural Paw & Nose Lotion with Rosemary & Olive Oil for All Dogs and Puppies, 4oz : Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies


Find thousands of pet supplies at low prices. Shop online for dog, cat, fish, bird, and small animal supplies at Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Honey Maid said:


> SUNFLOWER, I am so jealous, we haven't had any snow this year, which is not the norm. It's been MUD season, all winter


I, too, wish I had what is in the video.
It’s something I found on YouTube.
Alas, no snow where we live.
You can be envious of Hans’ littermate.
He lives in Canada.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Nemski said:


> Hello like the title says I’m worried that my puppy is not meant to be out during winter. But I read of other people and their shepherds going out during winter with no problems. Even without the snow my puppies paw pads get scraped and cracked and sometimes crusty. I try making him wear boots but he does not like them. Will his paws stop getting hurt when he’s older? Or should he just stay indoors for winter his whole life.


My Whippets could even handle this weather easily as long they were in motion. A GSD loves the cold weather.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

We still have virtually no snow in Southern Ontario Canada
And above zero in the next week with no snow in the forecast....


----------



## Shefali (Aug 12, 2020)

WNGD said:


> We still have virtually no snow in Southern Ontario Canada
> And above zero in the next week with no snow in the forecast....


we are getting snow today... in TEXAS! I am not sure my pup has ever seen snow (he is 14 months old) so I can't wait to take him out in it!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Shefali said:


> we are getting snow today... in TEXAS! I am not sure my pup has ever seen snow (he is 14 months old) so I can't wait to take him out in it!


Oh record it or get some pictures!
He might be hesitant for a few seconds and then will go crazy in it, lots of fun.

So you're getting snow in TX while 1400 miles north we have none


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Duke is a big fan of snow and he doesn't seem to notice the cold. these photos are from last year. There hasn't even been a flurry this year yet. Clown Dog.


----------



## Shefali (Aug 12, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Oh record it or get some pictures!
> He might be hesitant for a few seconds and then will go crazy in it, lots of fun.
> 
> So you're getting snow in TX while 1400 miles north we have none


Here is a picture... he LOVED the snow!!! I also took some video of him.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Shefali said:


> Here is a picture... he LOVED the snow!!! I also took some video of him.
> 
> View attachment 568223


Nice! 
That's more snow than we have right now.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

The only thing that bothers Ole about winter is salted sidewalks and intersections. Whenever possible I walk next to the sidewalk so Ole can avoid the salt.

During and after his off-leash hikes he flops down in snowbanks to cool off. His ears and tongue are bright red as he tries to radiate the built-up heat. The neighbors think we are nuts. I am out all bundled up shoveling the driveway and Ole is chilling in the snowbank waiting for playtime.

The downside is bags and bags of dog hair everywhere as Ole's Winter coat continues to come in. It is the middle of January and I have to vacuum at least once a day. This has been an almost perfect winter. Cold enough to stay frozen so there is not too much mud or slush but not so cold as to keep us inside.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

All of you guys with snow, I envy you... where I live we’re lucky to get an inch a year


----------



## FarNorthGirl (Apr 10, 2013)

Sounds like salt on pavement issue? or icy Snow. Snow comes in different texture as it falls, temps change, etc. I could have my old girl out in minus 40 with no issues and yet next day, she’s ouchy and needs booties due to the snow changing texture of the snow. Her feet get more cracked too. I’m getting better at recognizing whether she needs booties or not. 

Here’s a picture of my nine weeks old pup with my 6 year old from a few weeks ago.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I think my 6 year old dog almost likes it the colder the better. High winds, ice hanging off his whiskers, chest deep snow he smiles all the harder. And coming inside reminds you how fortunate you are.


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

Our previous GSD male, Lou, and now my 6 month old girl, Vienna, both absolutely love the winter and especially snow. I don‘t walk her in the street and use the pet safe salt (which really doesn’t work very well to melt ice). She would stay outside 24 hours a day if I let her ;-) or I wasn’t too cold to stay with her…she dives into the snow and makes snow angels…well more like tunnels. I may get some paw balm for her as I see her pads are a bit dry but otherwise she is enjoying her first winter much more than I am…


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Eska's grandsire, Nero. Does he look happy? 🤣


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

Your pup will be fine!! I’ve had my dog out in below zero temperatures and he loved it. I Just obviously don’t keep him tied outside in the cold or anything without supervision. I’m out there with him and I keep it to 30 mins or under. He could probably be fine all day tho they’re tough. My dog love the snow. And it’s great bonding time. Here’s some pics of my dog in the snow throughout his life plus it’ll help tire that little pup out lol(thats him sleeping after a snow session). I wouldn’t use dog boots because it’s very unnatural for the dog to run in and they can slip off and your dog could get injured if his foot doesn’t properly fit them. It’s like if I asked you to run around in an ugg boot. Just check his paws everyday to see how they look and if need be take a break for a day or two then get back to it. Just my opinion!


----------



## Nemski (Jan 8, 2021)

car2ner said:


> I'll add my agreement with the Musher's secret. There are other brands as well, if you can't find Musher's. My big-boy was a winter pup and he loved sliding on ice! Go figure! He actually opened the front door once and barked for me to come outside and join him in the snow (thank God he barked. I didn't know he figured out how to open the front door).
> Even with the paw protection I still tried my best to avoid salted roads and made sure to try and clean ice-balls from his feet and back of his legs when we came in. Long haired shepherd = icy caked legs.


I wasn’t able to get mushers secret Place I go to was sold out. But I got him espree paw balm. Hoping it will have the same effect. And if his skin in beneath his pads gets red and irritated would that brand help with that as well or should I try and find mushers only for that? Also when I apply the paw balm right do I have to clean his paws with water and apply it all over again every single day or does it stay on for a few days without having to clean it off all the time.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Did we ever figure out why an 8 month old dog is getting his pads scraped and cracked in the first place? 
It's currently 10-14F here and a few inches of snow on the ground and my dogs spend a total of about 1.5 hours outside with me each day scrambling over boulders, up frozen icy creeks, gravel drive, playing fetch and flirt pole, chasing sticks.....their paws and pads are perfect.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

It was 5° F when we went out for 2 hours this morning playing fetch. I think the important thing is to not be a weekend warrior. Get out there every day and normal is normal.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

And yes, I have a zebra stripe quilt. Judge me if you will


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

WNGD said:


> Did we ever figure out why an 8 month old dog is getting his pads scraped and cracked in the first place?


We actually had a patrol dog prospect that we had to let go. Couldn't keep his feet solid. Every time we worked him he'd end up with split pads. I refused to move forward with a dog that had foot issues. I think he was just over a year when we brought him in. Never figured out why.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

David Winners said:


> And yes, I have a zebra stripe quilt. Judge me if you will


Oh, I'm judging. Right now.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> We actually had a patrol dog prospect that we had to let go. Couldn't keep his feet solid. Every time we worked him he'd end up with split pads. I refused to move forward with a dog that had foot issues. I think he was just over a year when we brought him in. Never figured out why.


Was he worked regularly?

Tender foots usually get better when worked every day.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

David Winners said:


> Was he worked regularly?
> 
> Tender foots usually get better when worked every day.


We tried. He never got better just worse. If we kept him on soft ground he'd work a day or two. Pavement he was done in one night and gravel did him in in minutes.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> We tried. He never got better just worse. If we kept him on soft ground he'd work a day or two. Pavement he was done in one night and gravel did him in in minutes.


Strange


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

David Winners said:


> Strange


Never seen another like that. At one point he had half of one pad completely off. Like just gone. Vet was stumped. Nice pup to.


----------



## Nemski (Jan 8, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Did we ever figure out why an 8 month old dog is getting his pads scraped and cracked in the first place?
> It's currently 10-14F here and a few inches of snow on the ground and my dogs spend a total of about 1.5 hours outside with me each day scrambling over boulders, up frozen icy creeks, gravel drive, playing fetch and flirt pole, chasing sticks.....their paws and pads are perfect.


Yes it was him running everytime he got excited and then slip and sliding on the concrete which caused his paw to slice up from the snow and ice and I’m assuming ice melt. He’s healed up now and I keep him on a short leash using one of those front clip harnesses so he doesn’t pull and run off the way he did before.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I had a mutt that was so excited playing off leash in the snow near Atlanta, that she ended up with bloody paws and nails. She loved to slide! Living in near Atlanta we got out frequently and hot blacktop was more of a concern.


----------



## Nemski (Jan 8, 2021)

car2ner said:


> I had a mutt that was so excited playing off leash in the snow near Atlanta, that she ended up with bloody paws and nails. She loved to slide! Living in near Atlanta we got out frequently and hot blacktop was more of a concern.


Did you let her keep playing in the snow the next day even with her bloody paws and nails? Also people say their paws will toughen up over time but when exactly is that? 1 year? 2 years?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Nemski said:


> Did you let her keep playing in the snow the next day even with her bloody paws and nails? Also people say their paws will toughen up over time but when exactly is that? 1 year? 2 years?


It's lighter and limited exposure over a period of time if your dog has soft paws for whatever reason. Not go like **** and they will toughen up after repeated abuse.

Remember when you were a kid and your feet were all white and soft on those first Spring/Summer days without shoes? By the end of Summer, you could walk on glass and the soles of your feet were like leather


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

I've been taking my 12 week old on short hikes in the snow, and he loves it. And we have so much snow I doubt he will see grass for a month or more.


----------

